# Spiders!!!



## pawprint76

I know this is going to sound very petty and insignificant - I am terrified of spiders. :behindsofa: I accept the fact that they're everywhere, and respect all the good they do for the planet. I would rather go mano-a-mano with a Mongolian warrior than deal with a giant spider. 

So, are spiders, in all their varying sizes and types, everywhere in Ecuador? Can you spit and hit a spider? Or do you have to run into the jungle to find trouble?

My brother (active USAF) was stationed in Okinawa and told me a story about fetching a golf ball from the "threshold" of the green and the forest. As he was bent over, he looked up and he was nose to carapace(?) with a huge spider. It hissed at him. 

He probably made it up just to mess with me; However, the vulnerable and scaredy-cat part of me believes it. Hissing spiders? 

Thanks, all!


----------

